#        ?

## Stardog

.     .                   .  ,         " ".    - ,     "    "     .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## cep

. ,     ,     "     ",   .

----------


## Stardog

?  ? -   ? ..        6%   .

----------


## Cooler

*Stardog*, ,   ,    .     (),    .  :yes:

----------


## Stardog

.   .   :yes:

----------


## nskpc

.... !        ,  !   ,    ,     - !  -!      !   !   3-5 !    -  !   -   ! !             !  - !

----------


## ARDIS

> .... !


 !  !   ,         ()   (  ).
   -       "-",   0  30      .

----------


## Stardog

2%       .             .

----------

> . ,     ,     "     ",   .


 ,    ..           .          .          ..   - . 
-    ?      - ..       . 
    ..

----------


## AstroWorld

,  ,       :Smilie: 
      ,     / - 1%.    - 0%.
      -  ,   1%,        (  ),  0%.   ?      ...

----------


## cep

!

----------


## cep

?   ?
    .




> ..           .          .          ..   - . 
> -    ?      - ..       . 
>     ..

----------


## Larky

> ..   - .


     ...

----------


## Jee_Day

-  ..   .
  .
/     ,     1 ..
        ,    . 
          ?
     - ,    "   "?

----------


## .

> ?


    .

----------


## Jee_Day

6%
..    6 %     ,  ?

..     ,            13% ()?   6%  .?

----------


## .

,  .   ,   .         (  9%),       ,      .
    ,  13%    14%  .
     . ,     ,   FAQ

----------


## Jee_Day

..   2 :
1.  (9%)
2. / (27%)

,   )

----------

- .().\    ( ).  1000%  .      ,  (    ()            ,     (        ,   -" "   -    .
:  -    25000   -    25000   -   23000 (   \). - .   23000 (    " ".   (2000 .) .      ()     . (        ,.   ).
  :1)      .
                      2)  
                      3)   !!

----------


## Cooler

1.  ...
2.         -  .198  199 .
3.  ** .   - . .2.

----------

!  !   ... /  - ( ),    /     -        ?

----------

> . ,     ,     "     ",   .


  , ,   ,      /          .        ,     ?  ,      ,     ?    ,               ? ,   . ,  ,   ...

----------


## .

**,               .      .

----------

,    ,  ,     / ,     /,    ,           ,    ,      /, !

----------

.      .   .    ,  ,  .

----------

> .     .                   .  ,         " ".    - ,     "    "     .     .


         .,       ( ).   ,   -,    ,    1000          .

----------


## Sufir

> . ,     ,     "     ",   .


    ,    .    . -           - ?

----------

> "     "


 :yes:

----------


## victo

> . ,     ,     "     ",   .


, -                    .
       /        .

----------


## Larky

> 


    -     ,          ?

----------


## victo

> -     ,          ?


      .                    .                         ,   /   .    ,         .          -     ...

----------


## cep

> ,    .    . -           - ?


 -   .       , /,

----------


## cep

> , -                    .
>        /        .


   .     ,        .   ,      600 . .

----------

.       ,        , : 
1)       (6%),     6%   ,   .      ().
     ,   9%   .       ,   1          .
2)  ,     ,       13% +,    . 
   -   (((

----------

! 
        .     .     /       /,    /   ?
.

----------


## .



----------


## Christmans

,   . =)      ?  ,          .               -      ?

----------


## .

.                .
    ,       .

----------


## Christmans

-    ?      10-11 ., ,   .         , ,     ,       ?

----------


## .

*Christmans*,     ,                   ))

----------


## Christmans

*.*, ,   ))  -        .

----------


## rorih

:Smilie: .

    .
1.   , , ""(...   :yes: )             ,     ,        .
2.                  ""  :Smilie:    . 

         ,    :

   -   N-       ()   ( )    "  .   ",     N-    5  .(  N-       1%).
      : 
: -   ?!    !
: - , "",  ?
: -,    .   -115.                 . ,          ..."
: -    :Big Grin:  (    ),      -115    .
: -....(   ).
:          ,  ,      .

     -115,    -()  ()      ()
   (): -    "",     (   :Smilie:  ),     115,  -   .
: - , "",     - 115,    ,      .       ,             "".
      .
: -                  ,   .
          .   ,   ,    .

     ,         :Smilie: , : -         10% ,         ( , 6%   ),  (     )  9% .           ?    N-         .     .

 ,     .

----------


## Alenka90

,  , , :      ()        (   )       "  .   "  ?
        ?       :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ()


. 



> 


    ?

----------


## Alenka90

> . 
>     ?


,    :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## 00

> ,


 -      ,   ,     ,     .        - ,    .

----------

> ,      600 . .


    ?

----------


## zak1c

> 


   -,  
- /  1000 
-  0 
-  ,   0 
- / /    12 ,     10   ,

----------


## andres85

> -,  
> - /  1000 
> -  0 
> -  ,   0 
> - / /    12 ,     10   ,


 ,         ,   ,    ,   !

----------


## zak1c

*andres85*,

----------


## andres85

> *andres85*,


   )       ,          /     . ,            ...   /   ,    .

----------


## zak1c

*andres85*,

----------


## 00

> )       ,          /     . ,            ...   /   ,    .


    ?      6%,            .
   -   ,    .  -       600   ,
    .

----------

> .


  .      .  (...) ,          - ,     .

----------


## zak1c

> 6%,            .


     ,

----------


## zak1c

> (...) ,          - ,     .

----------


## 00

> .      .  (...) ,          - ,     .


    )

----------


## .

> 


  6%      ))

----------


## zak1c

> 6%      ))


  ,    ,    ,

----------


## andres85

> ?      6%,            .
>    -   ,    .  -       600   ,
>     .


 !        .  ,  ,      , ,    1%     .   /         .         )))

----------

>

----------


## 00

> !        .  ,  ,      , ,    1%     .   /         .         )))


  :Big Grin:

----------


## zak1c

> 


-

----------


## zak1c

> 


      500 000,  
300   
200

----------


## andres85

,    .

----------


## 00

> 500 000,  
> 300   
> 200


   ;-)

----------


## zak1c

> ;-)

----------


## 00

> 


    !     ,      .   :    -      -       ,                ,   -     !

----------


## zak1c

> -


  ,   --

----------


## minavi

> -      -       ,


      100            .   .  :Frown:

----------


## zak1c

> 100


  =)

----------


## minavi

> =)


    .      .  ,        .     .

----------


## zak1c

*minavi*,

----------


## andres85

> .      .  ,        .     .


   -

----------


## minavi

> *minavi*,


, .        ,     .           -  . ,     .       ,      ?

----------


## Linuxoid

> , .        ,     .           -  . ,     .       ,      ?


 ,   .....
 " "   3 .
     . http://www.banki.ru/services/responses/bank/avangard/

----------


## zak1c

> , .        ,     .          -  . ,     .       ,      ?


 2014     ,

----------


## 00

> ,   --


  =    )




> ,        .     .


. -     .

----------


## zak1c

> =    )

----------

-     500  .         .      600 ,         .       ,        .

----------


## .

7**,     ,  "   600 "?   , ?

----------


## 00

> 7**,     ,  "   600 "?   , ?


115-  -...  ,  ,     

 1.          ,  ,    ,    600000       ,  600000 ,   ,             :

1)       :

               ,        ;

       ;

----------


## zak1c

> 115-  -...  ,  ,


 ?

----------


## 00

> ?


            ...   ,     !

----------


## .

*00*,       .  -     ,     600 .

----------


## zak1c

*00*,  - ?
  ?

----------


## 00

> *00*,  - ?
>   ?



,     ,  )     .     -.

----------


## Nistran

> . ,     ,     "     ",   .

----------


## 00

> . ,     ,     "     ",   .


     ,  .

     ,  ,      -       ,     -,   - -         .

----------


## IPtranslator

*00*,         2010 .   -  .  -   -            "  ,   ". ,     150      600   .        .    -    ,    ,     .        .

----------


## 00

> 00,         2010



    5 ,  .     )

----------


## IPtranslator

,    !  -  -   ! :Smilie:

----------


## zak1c

> ,     ,  )     .     -.


 ?
 ,     ""

----------


## .

*zak1c*,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## minavi

> *zak1c*,    ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## zak1c

> *zak1c*,    ?



 ,    --

----------


## 00

> ?
>  ,     ""


?  ,     " ",   )

 , , ,   , ,   .
      600   .  ... ?    .

        ?)

----------


## zak1c

> .
>       600


    , ?

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------


## zak1c

> 


      =>  
,  *00* -

----------


## IPtranslator

*zak1c*, ,    ?       ,      ,?

----------

*zak1c*,  ,     ?

----------


## zak1c

> zak1c, ,    ?       ,      ,?


            /   ...

----------


## zak1c

> 


         800 , - 100   575    
..      ~ 1500 
       20.30,   
       2.5 %  ,

----------


## .

*zak1c*,    .     ,        .          .

----------


## zak1c

> 


    ,              
,     ,   ,

----------


## SoundMan

5    .    2009 .              .  5      .          ,    . . ,       . .     ,     .      .   -   .    (   )          .
 :Smilie:  ,  ,  ,                :Wink:

----------


## .

*SoundMan*,   ,    ))   ,      .        .     .      , ,     -,    ,  "    ",  -   :Smilie:

----------


## zak1c

>

----------


## 00

> ,


)





> ,  00 -


,           ;-)




> , ?


     .    ,   ,       .
    !




> 


          ?
     ?

----------


## 00

> (   )          .


  ?

----------


## SoundMan

> ?


24 -      .  ,     .
 -    .       .   .
  -           ( ).  ,    -        .     .
   .      ,      .




> ,      
> )


 ,         .

----------


## 00

> ,         .


    .       ?)

----------


## SoundMan

> .       ?)


  :Big Grin:        " ".            .     -      ,    ,       .               .



> ?


   ,     :
  - -              .   ,        .
,  (    ) -      , , ,    .
  -       .

----------


## p

-  ,    ,     ,   /- .
   ,    , ,     ,    ,  %.     .
-,     ,     .

----------


## 00

> 


,   . ?

----------


## zak1c

> ?


  /

----------


## Julchik13

,  ,    ,  ,   )))             . .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 00

> ,  ,    ,  ,   )))


     ?

----------


## IPtranslator

> .


,  ,           ,   .

----------


## zak1c

> ,  ,           ,   .


 ?

----------


## 00

> 


      ?

----------


## zak1c

> ?

----------


## IPtranslator

> ?


   ,       - .      ... :Smilie:  ,  ,     .      ,  -         ,           ...

----------


## 00

> ,       - .      ... ,  ,     .      ,  -         ,           ...


  ,   ,  ,  ,       ,   -       ,    -     .

----------


## SoundMan

*00*,    -  .           .

----------


## ivka24

-  ,    .     ,      (   ).      ,   .    ,     (20  )   ,     0,5%   .        ?

----------


## zak1c

> ?

----------


## 00

> ?


   ?      ,  -.

----------

> .     ,        .   ,      600 . .


    .

----------


## 00

> .


       .. .           .

----------


## -

.

    , 14.04.2014     ,    ,             .          .    .      .              (),               .
:      ,         .
  .
  :         600 000,    ,      .     ?       ?  ,          600 0000      .

----------


## .

> :      ,         .


 ,        . 
      ,    .

----------


## -

> ,        . 
>       ,    .


     ,      300 000,   500 000-800 000.   .    839 660.

     ?          "     "?

----------


## 00

> ?       ?  ,          600 0000      .


     .  ,     -   ,     .      -     600    -   2-   .

----------


## -

*00*,      ?  - )))

----------


## 00

> 00,      ?  - )))


  ,            -  .
     ,    -.

    ,           ,
 ""     ,  ,   ..    ..

----------


## -

> ,            -  .
>      ,    -.
> 
>     ,           ,
>  ""     ,  ,   ..    ..


,    ,        .       ,   ,    ,         ??

----------


## zak1c

> ""     ,  ,   ..    ..

----------


## zak1c

>

----------


## -

> 


          ,             ?

----------


## zak1c

> ?

----------


## .

> 


 , .

----------


## 00

> 



     ))




> ,   ,    ,         ??


    , -    ,  -  -   , , .

----------


## minavi

> "     "?


   .      .     ,     ,   .   "" ,   .

----------


## zak1c

> , .

----------

- " "

----------


## -

> - " "


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 00

> 


      " "?

----------


## zak1c

> " "?

----------


## TatyanaD

.        -      500     . ....

----------


## minavi

> 500     .


,

----------


## zak1c

> .        -      500     .


   :

----------


## 00

> .        -      500     . ....


    ,       .

----------


## zak1c

> ,       .


 ,

----------


## minavi

> ,


,   ,       .  ,  -     - .

----------


## zak1c

*minavi*,

----------


## minavi

> 


    ,        ,    .   , .

----------


## 00

> ,


  "".  ,       1000    .

----------

.       600  ,  .....???

----------


## .

?

----------


## 00

> .       600  ,  .....???


.

    , ,    ,          .
  .

----------


## dafik

> .
> 
>     , 14.04.2014     ,    ,             .          .    .      .              (),               .
> :      ,         .
>   .
>   :         600 000,    ,      .     ?       ?  ,          600 0000      .


 ,   . /    -.    .        /    .  (    )     1,8  .     .    ,     (       ).              ,          .       .  ,    ?

----------


## .

. 
   .

----------


## dafik

> . 
>    .


     ?            .

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## dafik

> .    .


   ,           ,    ,              .

----------


## dafik

,         ( . )?

----------


## .

> .


     ,   .   ,           .            ,  -  .




> ( . )?


 .          ,    .           .    .

----------


## dafik

.     ?    .

----------


## .

,        .   ,               .        5

----------


## dafik

, .

----------


## 00

> ?            .


   2            - ))    ,       .

   ,        .

----------

.  500     , ,  ,  . 
      .    ,         ,    -  1 .    ,  ,   ..       !   , .   

 :       ,       ,            1 ? ,      .            ?       ,      ?     .    (    )        .

 :       ? 
.:     !

----------


## .



----------


## 00

> .  500     , ,  ,  . 
>       .    ,         ,    -  1 .    ,  ,   ..       !   , .   
> 
>  :       ,       ,            1 ? ,      .            ?       ,      ?     .    (    )        .
> 
>  :       ? 
> .:     !



    +       ,  500     ?

----------


## IPtranslator

> +       ,  500    ?


, -         .       ,   ,     ...        .        - ,     ,  -.      -   -      (,  -),        (,     , -, 50  ...).       .    .   , , ,     ...

----------


## IPtranslator

> 


*.*, , ,  !  -   .  ,  ?

----------

*IPtranslator*,

----------


## IPtranslator

**, ,  !

----------

?   ?     ?

----------


## .



----------


## mira752

! , .     ,   .  .  .    .                    ,   .  19        1%   .       ,     .                .  !!!    .  ,   ,        ,         ,     ,        .   .    ,      .  .

----------


## .

*mira752*,       .        ,    
  , .

----------


## mira752

*Nad.K*,    . )))    -  ,   .      ,    .      -  .        ,   ...    : "     "...   ,    ... )))

----------

,   0,7%

_                     .        0,7%   ._

         ?

----------


## mira752

0,4%. ,  .

----------


## mira752

:
_ !
 ,       01.04.2015 :

      ( ..   ):		

(  ) 	1,1%  , min 200 .
  		3 %  , min 200 .
 	3 %  , min 200 ._

 , ,           ,       3% ? %%%      ,  ,   ,  ?   ,     .  ,    ,   3%        ,   .       ,     . ((((        "" ?

----------


## minavi

> , ,           ,       3% ?


     ,    1,1 %  ,      ,     .           ,    3% .       .     ?

----------


## .

*minavi*, ,        3%.

----------


## minavi

> minavi, ,        3%.


   ,        ,

----------

*minavi*,       ,        ..

----------


## mira752

**,          .      .       .

----------


## zak1c

> ,     .


  =)

----------

!
         ,     800 .        ?
   ?

----------

,   .
          .

----------


## zak1c

**,

----------


## Olga.

, ,    6%   ,  . ?   ,      .

----------


## .

1  2014

----------


## tarakashka152

> 1  2014


  84 51   ,           (5051, 8450) ?

----------


## _50

> 84 51


,             . :Smilie:

----------


## tarakashka152

1        /       ,    50  "",        ,  ,       ...         -      ?

----------


## tarakashka152

,   , -         6%     1    8451, 1 -      ?    ?      2

----------


## _50

> ?


       .         1     ,     . 




> 6%     1    8451, 1 -      ?


,   




> 2


 -    ,       . :Smilie:

----------


## tarakashka152

,   , -         6%     1    8451, 1 -      ?    ?      2

----------


## tarakashka152

,  -    .            ,         )

----------


## 1982

.
   .     (  )   50 ..    500 ..,   .    -

----------


## spekulyant

. .  14 .  .   -24.-       ,         , (  400-500 .)         .                .      .  ,   (    )       ,   .  :    "",   10 . . (   500 000  ).  ,     ,        .  _"  , (..)         ..."_()   115.        .     :     ?

----------


## spekulyant

!  !       ?      ?

----------


## .

*spekulyant*,        .

----------


## spekulyant

!   .     :   ?

----------


## .



----------


## spekulyant

> 


))) ,...      .     . * *

----------

> ))) ,...      .     . * *


,      ?      .

----------

